# The first projects on my G4003G



## dave2176 (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought I would post some pictures of what I have been doing with my lathe but first the disclaimer. This is the first metal lathe I have owned and my first experience with one since 8th grade when we made a cannon out of aluminum.

This first picture and project is an adapter from 6061 to adapt from a bar sink flange in the drip pan to the 3/4" drain hose on my coolant tank. I think a second drain would be useful.



Next I wanted to come up with a repeatable accurate method to connect 1"x8tpi female thread objects so they can be completed. I used a piece of 6" gray iron for the base for the D1-5 mount, drilled and tapped for the camlocks and drilled/tapped a 1-1/2"x16tpi in the center for various adapters. This adapter is 1x8 I'll also want to use 1-1/4"x8 objects.





I wanted a sanding disc to use on my mini wood lathe for when I go mobile and made it from 6" 6061 rod.



I also wanted to be able to use a grinding wheel when mobile without having to drag along a grinder. This is made from one piece of 1018 (except for the 5/8" nut.)



I found I needed to mount to my rotary table via the MT#2 taper in it. Here is the result from a piece of unbelievably hard mystery metal.



I wanted a mandrel to use on my wood lathe for Christmas ornaments. I've done them from nylon in the past but felt at this small diameter (5/8") the nylon would be unstable and chose to use metal. This is from 2" 1018. The small end is turned to 5/8" on the above D1-5 adapter after being roughed to .800 or so and the 1x8 drilled and tapped in the normal 3 jaw chuck. The expanding portion is drilled and then milled using a 7 degree mill. The tapered wedge is at 8.5 degrees. I mounted the mill in my lathe drill chuck which has the usually undesirable result of creating a little chatter in the hole. The shatter keeps the wedge from slipping when tightening the allen head screw to expand the mandrel to hold the ornament globe. The plastic on the end is for protection. There is a 3/4" special order mandrel in the picture as well. The slots were cut with a slitting saw on my mill.



This is a screen capture of the mandrel in use from the video shot while I was demoing at the wood turning club last month. 



Here is a picture of a few ornaments the mandrel was used for.



I would be interested in any constructive criticism you might have for the methods used.

Dave


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 6, 2013)

Now that's funny.


----------

